# Respirator Evaluations



## sspeer (Sep 12, 2011)

Does anyone know what CPT would be used for this?
We have a construction contractor wanting to send his employees to us for their respirator evaulations. I am not sure what this entales yet but I  thought it would either be billed with E/M codes or use maybe 99450. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mojo (Sep 15, 2011)

Respirator Medical Evaluations
Medical evaluation of the employee is required for mandatory use of all respirators or voluntary use of elastomeric facepieces, and recommended for voluntary use of filtering facepieces. OSHA 1910.134(e) states: “The employer shall provide a medical evaluation to determine the employee's ability to use a respirator, before the employee is fit tested or required to use the respirator in the workplace.” 


Fit testing is required for mandatory use of all tight-fitting facepieces and recommended for voluntary use. OSHA 1910.134(f) states: “The employer shall ensure that an employee using a tight-fitting facepiece respirator is fit tested prior to initial use of the respirator, whenever a different respirator facepiece (size, style, model or make) is used, and at least annually thereafter.” Employees issued powered air purifying respirators and supplied air respirators with loose-fitting facepieces, hoods or helmets are not subject to fit testing. 

OSHA has more info: http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_id=9780&p_table=STANDARDS

I wouldn't use 99450 since that is to establish baseline data for life and/or disability insurance. You may need to set up a mock code similar to pre-employment, camp or sports physicals. There are companies that offer on-site fit-testing for firefighters and construction workers to meet OSHA compliance. It would be interesting to see what they charge.


----------

